# need a rec on shoes for spd cleats for road bike



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Title says it all.

I use spd cleats for road biking, i like to be able to walk around in my shoes, found too hard to do with other road bike cleats. also like that i can use the same shoe in spin classes.

I have a pearl izumi shoe that is heavy and mostly mesh. Very bad when it is wet out.

I am looking for the lightest, stiffest shoe that won't suck up water. Not sure if they make this to take a spd cleat.

I have shimano a 530 pedals, flat on one side, spd on other.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

I use Shimano SH-M089 MTB shoes. I like them. 

GH


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

anything with ventilation will suck up water. Maybe a bootie to cover the shoe on a wet day?
Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Barrier Lite Shoe Covers | Competitive Cyclist

Without a price limit....
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

What price range?


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

tednugent said:


> anything with ventilation will suck up water. Maybe a bootie to cover the shoe on a wet day?
> Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Barrier Lite Shoe Covers | Competitive Cyclist
> 
> Without a price limit....
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Not $400!

Bootie OK, but looking to get a better shoe, not make cuurent shoe better. My current shoe is more mtb, that s works looks great, just don't have that kind of $ for shoes...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

jbinbi said:


> Not $400!
> 
> Bootie OK, but looking to get a better shoe, not make cuurent shoe better. My current shoe is more mtb, that s works looks great, just don't have that kind of $ for shoes...


Still, what's your price limit?

if you're saying say under $150, then you start to limit your choices in stiffness & weight.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I believe you can convert your three-hole road shoes to use two hole (i.e. spd) cleats with these:










I don't know if they're good for walking though.

For MTB shoes with good soles, I have limited experience, but I've found that in at least a couple of brands - Sidi and Bontrager - the quality/stiffness of the sole is pretty equivalent between MTB and road shoes at the same place in their product line.

I've seen shoes that look like road shoes - smooth sole and similar upper materials - but with both the two hole and three hole drillings for cleats. If you put SPD cleats on them, they won't be any more walkable than regular road shoes unless one of these would work on the shoe:










On the other hand, there are SPD shoes that instead of having MTB treads on the sole, they have smooth ridges on either side of the cleat to form the recess for the cleat. They look like a pretty good deal for road use, if you don't need the MTB treads. The upper materials may differ enough from true MTB shoes that they may work better for you. 

I don't have personal experience with this model, but it's what I'm talking about:

Giro Territory Road Shoes

I'm pretty sure I've seen similar in other brands. Maybe look for "touring" shoes.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

PI and Shimano both have CX shoes that take a SPD cleat but have far less mesh to them, thinking that a muddy/cold CX course does not need the ventilation. Find a mid-range model in those lines and they would probably be a nice road shoe to meet your needs.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been riding Shimano XC90's this year and they're really nice. They've been out for a couple years and can be found for much less than the msrp $370. You could also look at the XC70's which are $100 less, but don't have a carbon sole.


----------

